# Pro Viv Vivariums



## cubone14 (Nov 30, 2013)

Just completed constructing my new bought 4 x 2 x 2 flat pack from Pro Vivs in Hull and would like to Recommend them to this forum.

Rather than blurb on, put succinctly ;

+ Good website with a Landline Contact number, which gets answered, unlike many others.
+ Great Price, both for Product and for Shipping too. Total price was less than some grotty second hand prices some people ask for on fleabay.
+ Good email communication, right thru to delivery.
+ Good Packaging, no damage. both items two day turnaround from Hull to Bristol.
+ 18mm Board, not flimsy 15mm. All assembly holes precisely cut. Glass Runners pre glued, ready to go
+ Boards labelled top, bottom etc, easy for novices.
+ Glass perfect fit, unlike my past experience with other suppliers.
+ No problems in construction. First time fit.

Well pleased !

Thanks to Steve and Becky for great service & to all on forums, please check their website out (also Facebook) when youre next investing in a new viv. They deserve more business. :2thumb:


----------



## Iancollins74 (Nov 13, 2015)

I bought 3 of their Viv's a couple of months ago including an arboreal one and I agree with all the statements above. Excellent sturdy Viv's for the money. 

Sent from my Sero 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------

